

The GNU Make Book - jgrahamc
http://www.amazon.com/GNU-Make-Book-John-Graham-Cumming/dp/1593276494/

======
talideon
The ebook is a _lot_ cheaper on the No Starch Press site, and DRM free, so if
you're looking the ebook, buy it directly from them.

------
tbirdz
Just wondering: How does this compare with the GNU Make users manual? Does it
cover roughly the same ground or is it more or less deeper?

~~~
pwaring
I've read the manual and I'm currently reviewing the book - the book is a lot
more in-depth than the user manual and starts further in (chapter 1 drops you
right in with environment variables, there's no introduction to make, what it
does, GNU Make vs other build systems etc.).

------
Dewie3
From the top review:

> The GNU Make Book is intended for people who already have an understanding
> of GNU Make, what it is, and the basics of how and why someone would use it.

So a whole _book_ about the Make tool, and yet it still requires prior
understanding of Make?

~~~
oskarth
Why would you buy a book on something like GNU Make if you didn't already know
what it is and how to (kind of) use it?

~~~
delinka
So that I _can_ learn it. Everyone's gotta start somewhere. Not everyone
learns the same way. Some people want a beginning book on a topic.

~~~
falcolas
Lots of those already exist. There also exists a need for getting a deeper
understanding of the Make tool and its capabilities, and I'm glad that this is
trying to fill that void.

~~~
delinka
Indeed they do. But I'm answering "Why would you buy a book on something ...
if I don't already know what it is?"

------
belorn
I don't normally complain about what articles get up voted, but this is like
3rd time I see this book on the front page under the time of a month.

Doing a HN search,
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22gnu%20make%22&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22gnu%20make%22&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)),
it the pattern from jgrahamc look like advertisement when first he submit www,
then posting without www a month later, then add a ? the next month.

~~~
tbirdz
I disagree. Each of jgrahamc's articles he posted was useful and interesting
in its own right, and would well qualify as a quality hacker news post. And if
he wants to plug his book on his own blog, I'm OK with that.

However, I do think just posting the Amazon link to the book page on here is
little more questionable, and might border on just blatant advertising (Unless
jgrahamc has moreto add than just "Buy my book"?).

------
Sun2Sun
Memories... i used make a lot back in the "Desktop days"

